# اسئلة .. حول cnc



## نبض البريمي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اريد اتعلم التحكم الرقمي ل cnc ولكن هل يشترط ان تكون لديك موهبه في الرسم ؟

هل يمكن التعلم عبر الانترنت ".. ؟


----------



## Nexus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام

الاجابة بكل اختصار نعم
طبعا مع العزيمه والاصرار ومتابعة الدروس والمواضيع لانها متوفره بشكل كبير
ولا اعتقد ان الرسم عائق لتعلم السي ان سي

انا عندي خبره بالماكينة واشتريت مكائن وصنعت بنفسي
والفضل لله ثم الاخوة الموجودين بالملتقى


----------



## salah_design (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أميرة البريمي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اريد اتعلم التحكم الرقمي ل cnc ولكن هل يشترط ان تكون لديك موهبه في الرسم ؟
> 
> هل يمكن التعلم عبر الانترنت ".. ؟


وعليكم السلام 
اختي اميرة
اسعد الله اوقاتك
اثني على كلام الاخ *Nexus فكلامه صحيح
اما بخصوص تعلم الرسم فهو يختلف عن استخدام مكائن السي ان سي
فمن يستخدم الماكنة لا يشترط معرفته بالرسم فيمكن طلب المساعدة من مصممين لاعطائك الملف التنفيذي للعمل 
ولكن من باب الافضلية انا افضل من يستخدم ماكنات السي ان سي ان يتعلم التصميم حتى يخرج العمل الذي بين يديه كما يريده هو وخاصة انه سوف تتوفر لديه مسألتين مهمتين 
الاولى معرفته بالتصميم والاخراج
ثانيا معرفته بقدرات الماكنة التي بين يديه
وانتي اختي تابعي مشاركات الاخوة فهناك الكثير من الدروس التي سوف تضعك على الطريق الصحيح لتعلم الارت كام 
وانصحك اختي ان تثابري وتجتهدي لان تعلم البرامج يحتاج مثابرة 
ولا اريد انا والاخوة ان نعطيكي كل يوم سمكة بل بهذا القسم ان شاء الله سوف تتعلمي كيف تصيدين السمك
تقبلي تحياتي
*


----------



## salah_design (16 أكتوبر 2011)

nexus قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> الاجابة بكل اختصار نعم
> طبعا مع العزيمه والاصرار ومتابعة الدروس والمواضيع لانها متوفره بشكل كبير
> ...


اخي الغالي
بارك الله فيك على ردك على الاخت 
وارجوا ان يوفقك الله لما فيه الخير 
ولا تحرمنا من جهودك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Nexus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> اخي الغالي
> بارك الله فيك على ردك على الاخت
> وارجوا ان يوفقك الله لما فيه الخير
> ولا تحرمنا من جهودك
> تقبل تحياتي



واياك اخ صلاح 

واسأل الله ان يعيننا جميعا على التكاتف والعمل لمصلحة ورقي هذه الامة
وشكرا لك على ردك على الاخت ... فعلا نحن لا نريد اعطاهم السمك ... نريدهم يصطادونه بانفسهم

والى الامام دائما بإذن الله


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا المنتدي به من الخبرات الكثير والكثير ........
وربنا يوفق كل طالب علم لما يحب ويرضي ......


----------



## osamaosk (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررجزيل


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 

الحين السؤالي الاخر 

هل يوجد برنامج مشابه للمكينه لكي اتعلم على الانترنت 

ساعدوني ولكم الشكر


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 

الحين السؤالي الاخر 

هل يوجد برنامج مشابه للمكينه لكي اتعلم على الانترنت 

ساعدوني ولكم الشكر


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا سو مجال عملك اذا كان في شهاده علميه وشو الهدف من التركيز علىcnc


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا تخصصي هندسه ميكانيكية .. واحب اتعلم


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا سو مجال عملك اذا كان في شهاده علميه وشو الهدف من التركيز علىcnc


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اعمل حاليا وتخصصي هندسه ميكانيكه 

وتركيزي ل cnc بسبب ان قليل ممن يجدون الخبره في هذا المكينه ..


----------



## ah1med (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أميرة البريمي قال:


> لا اعمل حاليا وتخصصي هندسه ميكانيكه
> 
> وتركيزي ل cnc بسبب ان قليل ممن يجدون الخبره في هذا المكينه ..





أفيدك بما أعرف بإذن الله ..... تفضلي بالأسئلة


أخوك أحمد من عمان


----------



## barkatk86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

روعه مشكور والله


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤالي .. هل يوجد برنامج محاكي للمكينه يعني اتابع دورس واطبق في البرنامج بدل لا اروح جنب المكينه 

يعني هل يوجد برنامج وبه بامكاني التحكم بالمكينه داخل البرنامج ..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخت اميره هذا هو طلبك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=283041


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا طلال 

.. 

اتمنى الروابط تكون شغالة 

والحين اخر طلب اريد الكتب التي مثبته في القسم الكتابين لأنه الروابط ما شغالة ..


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا طلال 

.. 

اتمنى الروابط تكون شغالة 

والحين اخر طلب اريد الكتب التي مثبته في القسم الكتابين لأنه الروابط ما شغالة ..


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

للأسف روابط الدورس غير شغالة .. وانا الأن انزل برنامج بصيغة rar من المشاركه الثانيه بنفس الموضوع ولكن ارا الاخوان يطلبون كلمة السر لملف الظغط ارجوا ان ترفقه هنا لانه الحين واصل التحميل وقريب ينتهي 

وكما اكرر طلبي الاخر وهو اريد الكتب التي موجوده بالقسم بالموضوع المثبت الكتب باللغة العربية خاصة لشرح CNC


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

فى البدايه اختى سوف تحتاجين لمعرفه بعض الاشياء ةاهمها انا لايوجد شى صعب فى البدايه يجب عليك احتراف الرسم وانا لا اقصد الرسم الهندسى ولكن الرسم لماكينات cnc وهو مختلف وليس اى برنامج يرسم للماكينات افضل برنامج رسم على الاطلاق solideworks and inventor على العلم ان هذه البرامج سهله بالنسبه لاى شخص ومن ثم سوف نبدا بالبرامج الاخرى التى تحول الرسومات الى ارقام للماكينه وهى فكره بسيطه ايضا اذا كنت تريدين تشغيل ماكينه معينه الرجا الكتابه على الموقع وباذن الله ستكونى مع المحترفين ........
مصر ام الدنيا الاحتراف والتعليم هو الغايه وليس الشهرة


----------

